# Witch on of these would you buy (if you was me)



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have found 2 prospects in my hunt for a Gravely 2 wheeler. This is the first one I found in this stage of the hunt:

Walk-behind Gravely Tractor

And the 2nd:

GRAVELY TWO WHEEL TRACTOR

The 1st one runs right now and has the rotary plow (which I need right now) and is one owner with a fresh service on it.

I'm gonna call about the second one tomorrow. Can anyone tell by the pics if it is a commercial 8, 10, or 12? For the price dif. and they are neg. I might be better off with #2 but how hard will it be to find a good usable rotary plow?. Take as close a look at #2 as you can. If you see anything that I should be aware of, tell me and I thank you.

Kelly


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Rotary plow??? First ad says rotary mower. Second ad say mower head. Neither mention a rotary plow. Please clarify.


----------



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Mickey. The first one has a rotary turning plow and a 30" rotary mower (bush hog) with it. Talked to the fella with the second ad today. It is a commercial 12 with 30" bush hog and sulkie. Said he'd take $500.00 for it. Said it ran good and was used last season but bat. died over the winter. I'm going to go look at it tomorrow. IF it runs good, its coming with me. But just for ha ha's, which of the 2 would you be more prone to bring home?

Kelly


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Is rotary plow another name for a tiller? First time I've ever heard the name.


----------



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Mickey. Gravely made a roto tiller attachment for these tractors but they also had the rotary turning plow. That is the attachment on the front of the 1st (I think) link I posted (the red tractor). These things really bust up the ground. You can run on of these things through your garden one time (so they say) and have a ready to plant seed bed. I'll let ya know at a later date because I brought home the tractor in the 2nd post (the yellow one). Got to round up a rotary turning plow now to go with it.

Kelly


----------

